# PTE Summarize text



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

------------Original Para----------
Giddy-up, cowboys and girls! In the Southwest during early half of the 1800s, cows were only worth 2 or 3 dollars a piece. They roamed wild, grazed off of the open range, and were abundant. Midway through the century though, railroads were built and the nation was connected. People could suddenly ship cows in freight trains to the Northeast, where the Yankees had a growing taste for beef. Out of the blue, the same cows that were once worth a couple of bucks were now worth between twenty and forty dollars each, if you could get them to the train station. It became pretty lucrative to wrangle up a drove of cattle and herd them to the nearest train town, but it was at least as dangerous as it was profitable. Cowboys were threatened at every turn. They faced cattle rustlers, stampedes and extreme weather, but kept pushing those steers to the train station. By the turn of the century, barbed wire killed the open range and some may say the cowboy too, but it was the train that birthed him.


---------------Summarized-
After railroads , the same cows which were worth of couple of bucks now 20 to 40 dollars, cowboys started to move herd of cows to train station from where cows shipped from to Northeast. cowboys were not even stopeed after difficulties.

Comments


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Paragraph--
Electric trolley cars or trams were once the chief mode of public transportation in the United States. Though they required tracks and electric cables to run, these trolley cars were clean and comfortable. In 1922, auto manufacturer General Motors created a special unit to replace electric trolleys with cars, trucks, and buses. Over the next decade, this group successfully lobbied for laws and regulations that made operating trams more difficult and less profitable. In 1936 General Motors created several front companies for the purpose of purchasing and dismantling the trolley car system. They received substantial investments from Firestone Tire, Standard Oil of California, Phillips Petroleum, and other parties invested in the automotive industry. Some people suspect that these parties wanted to replace trolley cars with buses to make public transportation less desirable, which would then increase automobile sales. The decline of the tram system in North America could be attributed to many things—labor strikes, the Great Depression, regulations that were unfavorable to operators—but perhaps the primary cause was having a group of powerful men from rival sectors of the auto industry working together to ensure its destruction. Fill it up, please.

Summarize-
My version
In 1930 General Motors and it’s group enacted legislation that prevented the trams and electric cars to operate which was major transportation mode earlier in United States, General Motor’s front companies with investors also recycled the old trams and electric cars from market, However, these steps was purposed for increase there automobile sales according to some people.


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Paragraph--
What’s dressed in all black, practices stealth, and is a master of espionage, sabotage, and assassination? You guessed it: it’s a ninja! 
Perhaps the only thing more elusive than a ninja is the source of the word ninja. In China ninja are more often referred to as shinobi. The Chinese word shinobi, short for shinobi-no-mono, means “to steal away.” The word shinobi appears in Chinese poems as far back as the eighth century. So how did this word become ninja? Some believe that during the Edo period in Japan, the word shinobi-no-mono was appropriated and transformed to the very similar word ninja. This probably happened because it was a lot quicker and easier to just say ninja. It is difficult to see how such a transformation could have occurred when we look at the words using our alphabet, but if you look at the kanji representing these words, it may make more sense to you. This is how you write shinobi-no-mono in Chinese: . And this is how you write ninja: . Now do you see the similarities?

Summarize-
My version
In Edo Period,Japan introduced word 'ninja' in place of chinese word 'shinobi' because of it's easy pronunciation and also it has similar kanji representation for the chinese word 'shinobi-no-mono', which means 'to steal away'.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Can you please tell where are you picking from these summaries?


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

pras07 said:


> Can you please tell where are you picking from these summaries?



I found it one word document on internet. I will share all one by one.
Pls try and give your version..this will help us to think properly.


----------



## pras07 (Aug 7, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Paragraph--
> What’s dressed in all black, practices stealth, and is a master of espionage, sabotage, and assassination? You guessed it: it’s a ninja!
> Perhaps the only thing more elusive than a ninja is the source of the word ninja. In China ninja are more often referred to as shinobi. The Chinese word shinobi, short for shinobi-no-mono, means “to steal away.” The word shinobi appears in Chinese poems as far back as the eighth century. So how did this word become ninja? Some believe that during the Edo period in Japan, the word shinobi-no-mono was appropriated and transformed to the very similar word ninja. This probably happened because it was a lot quicker and easier to just say ninja. It is difficult to see how such a transformation could have occurred when we look at the words using our alphabet, but if you look at the kanji representing these words, it may make more sense to you. This is how you write shinobi-no-mono in Chinese: . And this is how you write ninja: . Now do you see the similarities?
> 
> ...


Many grammatical mistakes such as it should be its not it's


----------



## Abhishu (Nov 13, 2015)

Abhishu said:


> Paragraph--
> Electric trolley cars or trams were once the chief mode of public transportation in the United States. Though they required tracks and electric cables to run, these trolley cars were clean and comfortable. In 1922, auto manufacturer General Motors created a special unit to replace electric trolleys with cars, trucks, and buses. Over the next decade, this group successfully lobbied for laws and regulations that made operating trams more difficult and less profitable. In 1936 General Motors created several front companies for the purpose of purchasing and dismantling the trolley car system. They received substantial investments from Firestone Tire, Standard Oil of California, Phillips Petroleum, and other parties invested in the automotive industry. Some people suspect that these parties wanted to replace trolley cars with buses to make public transportation less desirable, which would then increase automobile sales. The decline of the tram system in North America could be attributed to many things—labor strikes, the Great Depression, regulations that were unfavorable to operators—but perhaps the primary cause was having a group of powerful men from rival sectors of the auto industry working together to ensure its destruction. Fill it up, please.
> 
> Summarize-
> ...


Update


----------



## Ambrosia_aus (May 22, 2015)

Hi ALL,

Can someone please help?

1) What’s should be the worth length when we summarize text. Is 75 words sufficient?

2) While retelling lecture, we have to write a paragraph or a single line sentence and how many words we should use.

Thanks


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Tramps which were once the chief mode of public transportation in the United States had declined with General Motors entering the market, though there were various other reasons like labor strikes, the Great Depression, regulations that were unfavorable to operators which were attributing to decline of tramps the primary reason is still strongly believed to be the influence of leading automobile market players like General Motors.


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

How the name Ninja in Japan originated from the Chinese word shinobi, short for shinobi-no-mono, more because it was a lot quicker and easier to just say ninja.


----------



## trinkasharma (Mar 20, 2013)

oppurtunityreq said:


> Tramps which were once the chief mode of public transportation in the United States had declined with General Motors entering the market, though there were various other reasons like labor strikes, the Great Depression, regulations that were unfavorable to operators which were attributing to decline of tramps the primary reason is still strongly believed to be the influence of leading automobile market players like General Motors.


It should be trams and not tramps. Rest seems to be OK.


----------



## oppurtunityreq (Nov 6, 2016)

Yup, Got that. Thanks.


----------

